# Shannon Gaga?



## AtlantisAK (Apr 20, 2010)

I was just browsing around failblog.com and its affiliates and I came across a mention of Shannon Gaga, so I googled and came up with this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGxZ1dz62dY&feature=related

Anyone else hear of her? I think it's great she's confident in herself, enough so that she can stand up in front of a crowd and dance, even though she's lip syncing for the most part.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 21, 2010)

There seem to be tons of other Lady Gaga songs that she has done videos to, also, with varying levels of production value. 

I support my fellow fat woman in her desire to perform and put herself out there in her sexy outfits, not to mention that I love Lady Gaga and her songs (i do! so what!?!), so as far as I'm concerned this is A-OK with me. It seems like a lot of the students are really supportive too - I mean, I'm sure there are the fat-haters in the crowd - but it seems like a lot of her friends and fellow students are fans and even do a lot of the videos with her, and she performs for an audience. Two thumbs up.

You go, Shannon Gaga.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Shannon certainly looks better than Lady Gaga thats for sure


----------



## Jes (Apr 21, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Shannon certainly looks better than Lady Gaga thats for sure



oh hang it up. I love the original gaga. can't we just like all sorts of women here on the BBW board or must they just be fat women?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 21, 2010)

Jes said:


> oh hang it up. *I love the original gaga*. can't we just like all sorts of women here on the BBW board or must they just be fat women?



Yes. Shannon Gaga seems like a playful girl and I'm glad she seems cool with herself and everything, and her videos are the fun stuff of college...but comeon, she is no Lady Gaga. Nothing to do with fat/thin - Lady Gaga is just in a class of her own (and she can have my babies).


----------



## Jes (Apr 21, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Yes. Shannon Gaga seems like a playful girl and I'm glad she seems cool with herself and everything, and her videos are the fun stuff of college...but comeon, she is no Lady Gaga. Nothing to do with fat/thin - Lady Gaga is just in a class of her own (and she can have my babies).



i didn't even watch it, but it sounds good. i just know that i'm tired of this kind of ...stuff, and i'm certainly going to speak up on the woman-centric bbw board. A lot of women on the board were thin. Some may still be thin. Some may be thin in the future. I, for one, don't want to judge them based on size and looks.

don't forget, Dims--I can still kill you with 1 finger.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 21, 2010)

One question OP - what made you decide to post this in the BBW board instead of the Main Dims board?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 21, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Shannon certainly looks better than Lady Gaga thats for sure


seconded!


----------



## mossystate (Apr 21, 2010)

I just hope any thrid gaga will be better looking than these last two!!

:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 21, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I just hope any thrid gaga will be better looking than these last two!!
> 
> :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:



I have the Gaga CDs and can get a video camera. Put your leotard on, and I'll be right over.

I'm thinking this is the song we'll do:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWbbR1TMusA


----------



## mossystate (Apr 21, 2010)

if a leotard means I won't have to shave, I am SO there...errrrr....here! I have never looked at more than 45 seconds of Lady Gaga, in any form, so whose on first?...this Teeth video was a lot of Madonna Meets The Twilight Series


nutty...disconnected..this really ain't the forum for your drooling ( as my post pointed out in my special way, covered in mah special sauce )...well, actually, I am not sure ...maybe it is


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

Jes,Mossystate, and Mcbeth I apologize for posting here. I was doing new posts last night and i thought shannon gaga was under the lounge discussion area. I did not mean to post here. I already talked to Risible and they suggested to post here for an apology. I sent Olwen an apology and asked her to delete my posts here.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 21, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I just hope any thrid gaga will be better looking than these last two!!
> 
> :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:



I'm waiting for a 500 lb gaga to jack to.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 21, 2010)

oh crap. i kinda just saw the thread title and and the original post, and kinda went crazy.
i didn't realize this was posted in the BBW forum.
sorry for the indiscretion. feel free to delete/chastise my posts or whatever.

i will now leave Paradise Island and return to the shadows.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 21, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Jes,Mossystate, and Mcbeth I apologize for posting here. I was doing new posts last night and i thought shannon gaga was under the lounge discussion area. I did not mean to post here. I already talked to Risible and they suggested to post here for an apology. I sent Olwen an apology and asked her to delete my posts here.



Nutty, I don't think it is so much where you posted ( well, that was part of it ). Anyhooooooo...I don't think you will be beaten with too large a stick.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 21, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> One question OP - what made you decide to post this in the BBW board instead of the Main Dims board?



I thought it seemed to go here pretty well. I didnt think it belonged in the Main Board because I dont see it as an 'issue'. It also didnt seem to fit well in any of the other forums either because I know putting it in the 'Fat Sexuality' section was sure to draw a lot of comments I wasnt thinking would be appropriate.

I just really admired how she gets up on the stage as much as she does, has so much confidence and seems to be an interesting person. She isnt in any way like Lady Gaga, but still interesting none the less to do what she does.


----------



## Jes (Apr 21, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Jes,Mossystate, and Mcbeth I apologize for posting here. I was doing new posts last night and i thought shannon gaga was under the lounge discussion area. I did not mean to post here. I already talked to Risible and they suggested to post here for an apology. I sent Olwen an apology and asked her to delete my posts here.



Fair enough nutty, and I accept. But for what it's worth, instead of seeing this as an isolated 'posted in the wrong place' thing, I do hope you'll try to understand what we were getting across in our responses to you and you'll let that knowledge inform the rest of your future posts here at Dims. Well-adjusted women find it creepy when a guy denigrates other women in an attempt to be flattering. It's like kicking a puppy just because you prefer kitties, you know? An animal lover is going to be grossed out by your behavior no matter what.


----------



## Jes (Apr 21, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> I thought it seemed to go here pretty well. I didnt think it belonged in the Main Board because I dont see it as an 'issue'. It also didnt seem to fit well in any of the other forums either because I know putting it in the 'Fat Sexuality' section was sure to draw a lot of comments I wasnt thinking would be appropriate.
> 
> I just really admired how she gets up on the stage as much as she does, has so much confidence and seems to be an interesting person. She isnt in any way like Lady Gaga, but still interesting none the less to do what she does.


I'm starting to think I wanna do my own vid. I can't help it, but when I'm in the office, and I'm listening to her music, I chair dance and do all the nutso moves she does (short of the 12-inch high-heeled walk, of course). I think it would be HILARS to actually make my own video. She is addictive, for sure.


----------



## olwen (Apr 21, 2010)

Nutty and Disconnected, since you both apologized (and thank you for that btw) I will leave all the posts as is. At this point if I did proceed to delete the posts (and the responses to it) the posts that remain would read like some weird conversation that didn't make much sense. 

/mod


----------



## Jes (Apr 22, 2010)

olwen said:


> Nutty and Disconnected, since you both apologized (and thank you for that btw) I will leave all the posts as is. At this point if I did proceed to delete the posts (and the responses to it) *the posts that remain would read like some weird conversation that didn't make much sense*.
> 
> /mod



And this is different from regular Dims how, exactly?


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 22, 2010)

Jes said:


> I'm starting to think I wanna do my own vid. I can't help it, but when I'm in the office, and I'm listening to her music, I chair dance and do all the nutso moves she does (short of the 12-inch high-heeled walk, of course). I think it would be HILARS to actually make my own video. She is addictive, for sure.



DO IT. You tease.


----------

